# 10 Gal water cooler for surf fishing.



## spottail (Mar 1, 2011)

Has anybody ever used a round water cooler to keep fish in while surf fishing? I think it would fit better on my homemade cart and unless I catch a bigun, most fish should fit in it ok.

Just wonderin.


----------

